# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  COVID-19 related to Neanderthal Chromsome 3?

## Palermo Trapani

Angela/Ygorcs/Jovialis and other Mods: This is a really interesting study that just came out, lots of the heavy hitters and players involved. It relates to COVID-19 and Neanderthals! Very interesting. I will defer to you or the other advisors on where this goes in a thread. Do we have any Neanderthal experts here that can chime in? So were the Neanderthals immune from this and over time as Neanderthal DNA is selected out, moderns get more susceptible to COVID-19. Does Higher Neanderthal DNA make one less likely or more likely to die from it? Some preliminary evidence that I got from the Paper is in a comparison of Spaniards and Italians, the ones with higher Neanderthal Chromosome 3 seem to have higher risk and this Chromosome was in the Neanderthal from Croatia dated 50K years ago. I am going to look for more on this but it is really fascinating. I had earlier linked this article in the COVID-19 thread but I think it deserves its own thread. IF you think it is better served to have it in a COVID-19 thread, then please combine it into that type thread as you see fit. I haven't found the actual study or if it is available to be read.

https://www.deccanherald.com/science...dy-857223.html


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/04/h...nderthals.html

----------


## Angela

Seems pretty clear that if you have this Neanderthal variant you're more likely to have a bad outcome if you come down with Covid 19, no matter what benefit, if any, it might provide in South Asia against other viruses.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> Seems pretty clear that if you have this Neanderthal variant you're more likely to have a bad outcome if you come down with Covid 19, no matter what benefit, if any, it might provide in South Asia against other viruses.


Angela: Agree, that is what is being documented and it does seem pretty clear, so maybe the question mark was not needed. Still, Trying to be a little open to additional studies confirming what this one is documenting. Kind of amazing that a gene from Neanderthals could impact COVID-19 outcomes some 60,000 years later since this Neanderthal marker was the one in the Croatian Neanderthal at the Vindija Cave. More so, kind of amazing these researchers were able to link it to COVID-19, but that is why they are the top notch scholars in this area.

Regards, PT

----------


## Salento

The Neanderthals viral / pathogen genes in my results are not on chromosome 3.

_Viral Immune Response:_
OAS1 OAS2 OAS3 DTX1 Chromosome 12:




_Pathogen Recognition:_
TLR1 TLR6 TLR10 Chromosome 4:

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> The Neanderthal�s viral / pathogen genes in my results are not on chromosome 3.
> 
> _Viral Immune Response:_
> OAS1 OAS2 OAS3 DTX1 Chromosome 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pathogen Recognition:_
> TLR1 TLR6 TLR10 Chromosome 4:


Cool, where did you get that analysis. I uploaded my DNA to YourDNA portal and they do a Neanderthal genome analysis, I wonder if they do the type of analysis that you did or if that is separate analysis you need to buy?

It is still amazing to me that some Neanderthal gene from the Croatian Vindija cave 50K-60K years ago could still be causing issues today, but at same time since there is by most estimates 1-3% Neanderthal DNA in all non SSA populations, not surprising.

----------


## Angela

In my opinion, John Hawke is downplaying it. He never seems to want to admit that many of the genes we inherited from Neanderthal are, harmful, which is why we've been purging them since the admixture.

This is just another example. Yes, in Europeans it doesn't make a big difference, because the frequency is low, but a lot of South and southeast Asians carry it.

I don't think it's a coincidence that most of the people my son knows who died of Covid were South Asian men. One of them, who was friends with three men who died, now has a severe anxiety disorder and still hasn't gone back to work.

https://medium.com/@johnhawks/neande...e-c258dc8bc2c9

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> In my opinion, John Hawke is downplaying it. He never seems to want to admit that many of the genes we inherited from Neanderthal are, harmful, which is why we've been purging them since the admixture.
> 
> This is just another example. Yes, in Europeans it doesn't make a big difference, because the frequency is low, but a lot of South and southeast Asians carry it.
> 
> I don't think it's a coincidence that most of the people my son knows who died of Covid were South Asian men. One of them, who was friends with three men who died, now has a severe anxiety disorder and still hasn't gone back to work.
> 
> https://medium.com/@johnhawks/neande...e-c258dc8bc2c9


Wow you son is is aware or acquaintances with 3, or more, people that died. I just had my first "ohh Sh...." moment here this week. My wife's friend who she runs with came down with it after both her daughters came down with it. Before we found out her friend had it, I started doing a time-line of when was the last time my wife ran with her and was that pre-post her daughters coming down. Well it turned out her daughters basically had it before my wife last ran with her (2 plus weeks ago) and now her friend has it. So after 2 plus weeks my wife is not showing symptoms but I am kind of thinking she and I both should get tested.

----------


## Salento

> Cool, where did you get that analysis. I uploaded my DNA to YourDNA portal and they do a Neanderthal genome analysis, I wonder if they do the type of analysis that you did or if that is separate analysis you need to buy?
> 
> It is still amazing to me that some Neanderthal gene from the Croatian Vindija cave 50K-60K years ago could still be causing issues today, but at same time since there is by most estimates 1-3% Neanderthal DNA in all non SSA populations, not surprising.


... it’s from the same Spencer Wells site I mentioned to you recently, ... insito.me ... but has ceased operation ...

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post606901

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> ... it’s from the same Spencer Wells site I mentioned to you recently, ... insito.me ... but has ceased operation ...
> 
> https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post606901


ok thanks, so all your Neanderthal analysis is from this site? that is no longer around. Too bad.

----------


## Salento

> ok thanks, so all your Neanderthal analysis is from this site? that is no longer around. Too bad.


... 2 weeks left.

... from Insitome: 

.... “As of July 15th, 2020 it will no longer be possible to access the Insitome website to view your results. Your data will be deleted from the Insitome servers at that time, and you will no longer be able to access your results.“ ...

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> ... 2 weeks left.
> ... from Insitome: 
> .... “As of July 15th, 2020 it will no longer be possible to access the Insitome website to view your results. Your data will be deleted from the Insitome servers at that time, and you will no longer be able to access your results.“ ...


That stinks, that is some really good analysis. Are they allowing you to download "everything " that is related to your DNA similar to what National Geographic did? I hope so.

----------


## Salento

> That stinks, that is some really good analysis. Are they allowing you to download "everything " that is related to your DNA similar to what National Geographic did? I hope so.


... the full version of the Neanderthal viral / pathogen results:

I guess they had no Idea when they built the site that a Pandemic would originate from the “East“, or ... did they? :)

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Salento: Hmmmmm, good question. Sort of like the old question asked at the Watergate hearings asked by Senator Howard Baker of Tennessee, late Senator 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaEUCSFk38

So now we are hearing from the WHO that the Chinese did not self report the COVID-19, so the when did all these people know what we know now?


Hmmm,

----------


## Angela

> Wow you son is is aware or acquaintances with 3, or more, people that died. I just had my first "ohh Sh...." moment here this week. My wife's friend who she runs with came down with it after both her daughters came down with it. Before we found out her friend had it, I started doing a time-line of when was the last time my wife ran with her and was that pre-post her daughters coming down. Well it turned out her daughters basically had it before my wife last ran with her (2 plus weeks ago) and now her friend has it. So after 2 plus weeks my wife is not showing symptoms but I am kind of thinking she and I both should get tested.


The husbands of two of my son's co-workers, both South Asian men, died of it. Another of his co-workers, a South Asian man himself, knew three men who died of it. He's the one who has come down with an anxiety disorder and won't leave his house. 

I just found out from my real estate broker today (American mutt) that both she and her husband had it. They're both in their late 30s. A client whose house she had entered gave it to her just before everything went into lockdown. She knows because she got a call from the health department's contact tracing people. Her husband had a light case, but she was sick for six weeks, in the hospital and on oxygen although not on a respirator. She says she's still not right, especially her digestive system.

Then a young man we know told us he's moving from the area, because his grandfather, who died of it in a nursing home, left him his condo.

You just have to be open with people, and the stories come out.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> The husbands of two of my son's co-workers, both South Asian men, died of it. Another of his co-workers, a South Asian man himself, knew three men who died of it. He's the one who has come down with an anxiety disorder and won't leave his house. 
> 
> I just found out from my real estate broker today (American mutt) that both she and her husband had it. They're both in their late 30s. A client whose house she had entered gave it to her just before everything went into lockdown. She knows because she got a call from the health department's contact tracing people. Her husband had a light case, but she was sick for six weeks, in the hospital and on oxygen although not on a respirator. She says she's still not right, especially her digestive system.
> 
> Then a young man we know told us he's moving from the area, because his grandfather, who died of it in a nursing home, left him his condo.
> 
> You just have to be open with people, and the stories come out.


Jeez, that is a lot of people that just your son was directly or indirectly associated with that passed away. And the ones you know, fortunately only 1 of them passed away.

----------

